# Do paxs understands that if they give you a 1 star you will also give them 1 star?



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Do paxs understands that if they give you a 1 star you will also give them 1 star?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Do paxs understands that if they give you a 1 star you will also give them 1 star?


Passengers understand that if they complain they get rewarded with free rides.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Passengers understand that if they complain they get rewarded with free rides.


You are correct sir!!!!


----------



## CommiePuddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Their one star doesn't matter. Yours does.

So don't be such a jackass that you earn a one-star rating.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

CommiePuddin said:


> Their one star doesn't matter. Yours does.
> 
> So don't be such a jackass that you earn a one-star rating.


Are you a new driver?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Do paxs understands that if they give you a 1 star you will also give them 1 star?


No shortage of desperate clueless moron drivers willing to drive any distance picking up any PAX regardless of their rating. Rating a PAX a 1 only means you shouldn't be paired with them again. Usually.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> No shortage of desperate clueless moron drivers willing to drive any distance picking up any PAX regardless of their rating. Rating a PAX a 1 only means you shouldn't be paired with them again. Usually.


It also means the paxs overall rating drops


----------



## CommiePuddin (Nov 17, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Are you a new driver?


Do you have a point?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Do paxs understands that if they give you a 1 star you will also give them 1 star?


For every 1 star I get, I issue exactly 3 1 stars. 
Almost 90% of my 1 stars are retaliation because of the pax-holes down rating me unfairly.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

CommiePuddin said:


> Do you have a point?


Because you don't need to be a jack ass to get a 1 star. Plenty of drivers are very good and still get dinged. If you follow uber's GPS and it is wrong, you are not a jack ass. If the rider puts the pin in the middle of a building, you are not a jack ass. If rider is too drunk to confirm where his destination and you kick him out of the car, you are not a jack ass.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Because you don't need to be a jack ass to get a 1 star. Plenty of drivers are very good and still get dinged. If you follow uber's GPS and it is wrong, you are not a jack ass. If the rider puts the pin in the middle of a building, you are not a jack ass. If rider is too drunk to confirm where his destination and you kick him out of the car, you are not a jack ass.


Here's a list of reasons that i half beleive are the cause of a less than 5 rating.

"His music sucked"
"He had to call me to ask what door i was at"
"He was a republican"
"he wasn't a republic"
"He drove A toyota"
"He didn't drive a toyota"
"He didn't stop in the middle of traffic to open the door for me"


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Do paxs understands that if they give you a 1 star you will also give them 1 star?


The difference is one stars dont get them kicked off the app.

Also sometimes as a driver if they wait a day to rate you its hard to tell who 1 starred you


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The difference is one stars dont get them kicked off the app.
> 
> Also sometimes as a driver if they wait a day to rate you its hard to tell who 1 starred you


Even if they somehow get booted off the app they will create another account under a slightly different name.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

A T said:


> Even if they somehow get booted off the app they will create another account under a slightly different name.


But the credit card they use the 2nd time will have the same name as the credit card used the 1st time. I guess rating the pax 1 star is useless.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> But the credit card they use the 2nd time will have the same name as the credit card used the 1st time. I guess rating the pax 1 star is useless.


They Could have another credit or debit card.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I don't know but passenger rating is always seem spot on.I always make sure who deserves 1 star get 1 star. You will help other drivers . Once too many drivers start to cancel and it takes 30 minutes to get a ride they will they will appreciate drivers.
I have seen a lot of low rated passengers order select. If you order select no driver will ever give you 1 star.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Do paxs understands that if they give you a 1 star you will also give them 1 star?


most of them have no idea they are rated at all. I include this info on a sign in my vehicle and its one of the most asked about items on my little info sheet.


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

The real question is why do you care if you get a 1 star rating it's better for you than not being rated at all.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BeantownZombie said:


> The real question is why do you care if you get a 1 star rating it's better for you than not being rated at all.


Wow. Very new much?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

BeantownZombie said:


> The real question is why do you care if you get a 1 star rating it's better for you than not being rated at all.


Trust me if you don't get rated your rating won't go down.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

BeantownZombie said:


> The real question is why do you care if you get a 1 star rating it's better for you than not being rated at all.


How so?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> But the credit card they use the 2nd time will have the same name as the credit card used the 1st time. I guess rating the pax 1 star is useless.


(in the voice of yoda) very good my young padawan


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> How so?


So awhile ago me and a friend went through all this and your rating is based on your last 500 trips and it's your total lifetimes ratings divided by your rated trips.

So by getting a 1 star rating it's still better than a no rating.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> But the credit card they use the 2nd time will have the same name as the credit card used the 1st time. I guess rating the pax 1 star is useless.


Rating pax unfavorably only ensures that you're not subjected to the same rude jackass a second time, (assuming they don't just make another account). That's it, unfortunately.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

BeantownZombie said:


> So awhile ago me and a friend went through all this and your rating is based on your last 500 trips and it's your total lifetimes ratings divided by your rated trips.
> 
> So by getting a 1 star rating it's still better than a no rating.


It's total rated trips, not lifetime trips.


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BeantownZombie said:


> So by getting a 1 star rating it's still better than a no rating.


Thats not true at all. If you dont get rated your rating does not go down.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> No shortage of desperate clueless moron drivers willing to drive any distance picking up any PAX regardless of their rating. Rating a PAX a 1 only means you shouldn't be paired with them again. Usually.


I don't take 10+ requests or lower then 4.5 rating (or the 5.0 late at night they freak me out).


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

BeantownZombie said:


> View attachment 86670


This seems to tell us that after 500 trips, a 1 star is better than no stars.


----------



## tkuber (Oct 29, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> This seems to tell us that after 500 trips, a 1 star is better than no stars.


A one star will lower your rating to the max effect a single trip can have. No such thing as zero stars. A no-rating will have zero effect as the ride is not counted as a rated ride. So no stars is far better than one star.


----------

